# Segment on ME to air on NBC Nightly News on Friday



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thought I'd post this, since you can even watch it online if you don't live in the US. I don't know how good the segment will be, but it will at least be interesting to watch!********************************It was announced at the seminar on Saturday that there will be a segment on Friday's NBC Nightly News about CFS to kickoff the new ad campaign. If you miss the show, you can see it online at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032619/ after 10 PM Eastern/7 PM Pacific.


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

My Mother has ME/CFS and Fibromalgia (Her condition has got a lot better than it was thank God.)We can both remember the day a few years ago when the NHS in the UK finally recgonised ME/CFS as a genuine and debilitating condition. Even so you still get moronic doctors who refuse to see the truth over here but thats not the case with her doc: Who has supported and done the best he could for a fair few CFS patients even before the NHS recgonised it.I just have to feel greatful; as I'm sure there are many CFS sufferers who get stuck with unless , inneffective and uncaring Doctors. Time and time again.I just hope this helps more Americans with CFS/ME get the help they need. mr_colt


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Here's a better link to the article, and the video. I just watched it, and HIGHLY reccomend it. http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15535705/Click on "Launch" to watch the video clip - it's just over 2 minutes!


----------

